# Black lake state park.



## nerman25 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey there we just booked a five day trip to this state park for next July. We are in the first site right on the lake and was just wondering what to expect and what the park is like and also is there decent fishing in the lake and also will I be able to do any fishing right from the site on the lake? Any info is greatly appreciated 
Thanks, 
Ryan 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nerman25 (Jan 28, 2010)

I meant onaway state park on black lake.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I used to stay there years ago to fish for eyes and its a nice quite little park. It didnt get a lot of traffic when I stayed and had a real laid back vibe. You can also you can walk from the park to the 211 bar for pizza and beer so you dont have to drive. Fishing - I always did well using bottom bouncers and crawler harnesses following everyone else but I have always wanted to try slip float rig with leaches on certain spot on that lake. I wont tell you where but if you look at a lake map; the spot will jump out at you real fast. Hope this helps.


----------



## nerman25 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just thought I would repost/reask this now as it is a little closer to camping season than when I first posted in January and might get a better response.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

just came back from camping up there last weekend. spent a week dry camping on the black river .

black lake is home to a very good fishery. including protected sturgeon. while your there see if you can get a tour or the sturgeon rearing facility over by klieber dam. very interesting. also the black river is full of crawdad so take a couple crawdad traps and have a free meal or two, i set mine near the dam, where the concrete and hand rails ends, in water to just cover the traps.

the campground is beautiful and well cared for. those showers were real handy a couple times while we were out there. theres a really nice boat launch on the lake thats i guess about five miles long. there are maps available showing good fishing places on the lake,, not sure about shore fishing. 
close by is canoe and kayak rentals, and the same exit on i75 is the "cross in the woods catholic church" i highly recomend stoping there, very inspirational and beautiful setting. the exit south of there is the geometric center for car/elk collisions, so see about viewing the elk herds.
to the east is ochioc falls, the largest natural waterfall in the lower peninsula. also over there are sink hole lakes and sinkholes to view.

moran welding is the biggest company in onaway, and was just placed one the list of ten companies to watch in michigan. mr moran gets out in the shop about every day and welds right along side the guys. there are several of his sculptures around town to enjoy.

so all in all, i'd say, if you can't have a damn fine time running around that area,,,well,,,just turn in your man card and give up.
oh take you golf clubs too,,,, some beautiful courses around there.
lol p.s. the lake is about five miles long,,,,not the boat launch,,,,jeeesh.....


----------

